# In South Africa



## tiane (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone else here from South Africa?? if so please inform me of a supportgroup in Stellenbosch


----------



## shyvicky (Mar 25, 2006)

I live in South Africa... but in Johannesburg. I don't know of any support groups... I am sorry


----------



## CHAKRAPOINT (Jun 3, 2010)

shyvicky said:


> I live in South Africa... but in Johannesburg. I don't know of any support groups... I am sorry


hey ther i live in Namibia and planning on moving to South Africa cause i wanna meet up with other social phobia sufferers there.here there are no centers for this condition ,just psychologists.


----------



## CHAKRAPOINT (Jun 3, 2010)

hey ther i live in Namibia and planning on moving to South Africa cause i wanna meet up with other social phobia sufferers there.here there are no centers for this condition ,just psychologists. im wanting for all south african sufferes to one day meet up somewhere where we can gather.


----------



## MadMatt (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome to see fellow mense here


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi guys - I am in SA - Potchefstroom. Nice to see people from here  Have nice weekend daar


----------



## Ron sa (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey fellow south africans!!!!....:teeth


----------

